# Can coyotes see infra red (IR) light



## wgrooms1 (Mar 8, 2020)

Gentlemen;

I night hunt in Virginia, with little success. I spoke with two hunters who claim to be successful who told me that the use of ANY light (including IR light) will kill your chances of calling any coyotes in the east at night. I have noticed that my trail cameras (that project IR light) seem to spook coyotes although it seems like the trail camera lights are very close to the coyotes and they seem to be looking straight into the light when they are spooked. When you look straight into an IR light you can see a red glow. Otherwise you see no light at all.

My question is; can coyotes see IR light from a night vision scope projector.


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

Yeah, I've had the same issue with IR video recorder/trail cams. Spooked as soon as the light comes on. But, like you said, they're pretty close to the light source when it comes on.

All types of light are commonly used by night hunters - white, red, green, etc. - and many coyotes are picked off nonetheless. My hunch is that they see the various lights but are not necessarily spooked, if the distance to the light source is far enough away. Sometimes they'll head right toward a light, as though it wasn't there.

Others that use IR scopes may have a better grasp on your question.


----------



## fr3db3ar (Aug 6, 2011)

I've had cooties avoid me with the IR within 100 yards, they see the glow of the lamp and know it doesn't belong there.

They can't see the light that's projected.

A lot killed every week with IR and NV.

Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## 503MD (Jan 23, 2017)

If they look directly at the light they can see it. Red light is not visible to them when projected to other objects though. The key is to try to take the shot before they look directly at you. Thermal is the better way to go as they cannot see anything at all. It’s just a sensor that picks up heat. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------

